# The Last Pen !!!!!!



## Band Saw Box (Aug 29, 2014)

Well folks here is my last pen....It's a gold cigar with this 
Buy Acrylic Pen Blank - Gold Dust II at Woodcraft.com blank that Evelyn pick out. I back painted the blank sliver. I wet sanded to 12000mm and polished the Hut plastic polish. I'm happy with the way it came out. All C&C are welcome


----------



## Trey (Aug 29, 2014)

*LAST PEN!??!?!*
** 
*Say it ain't so!*
I suppose if you gotta go, at least you are doing it with style.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes it is true... more about it later


----------



## Cloven (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow nice, I like the look


----------



## wyone (Aug 29, 2014)

I think that is AWESOME.  I am trying to use other kits, but having issues finding the right one.  I started on slimlines, and now seem to be using more comforts and Designers than anything.  Where are you buying your kits?  I probably looked at that blank if you bought it at the local store.  LOL


----------



## Band Saw Box (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for the very nice comments. Mitch the cigar kit came from Amazon 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EOUX0TK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1. they also have slim line and euro in 10 pack. I also get kits from my local Woodcraft as well as www.timberbits.com and www.exoticblanks.com it all depends on how much you want to spend.


----------



## wyone (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for the links.  I am not opposed to spending what is needed to get a good pen kit, but the issue I have right now is my failure rate, or shall I say, my success rate is not what I would like.  Thank  you Again!!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Aug 29, 2014)

Just say with it Mitch. I have my share of failures. I'm sure there not a person on this sight that has not had their share of failures it a part of making pens


----------



## wyone (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you for the encouraging words.  It is sometimes overwhelming when I see the quality of work and skills of some of you people on here.  It does give me a goal though.


----------



## John Den (Aug 29, 2014)

Stunning
Regards,
John


----------



## Band Saw Box (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks so much John for your compliment.


----------



## BJohn (Aug 29, 2014)

Great Job Dan, Not your last there will be more. Best of luck with your surgery. Your in my prayers. Be a good patient for your bride.

See you soon


----------



## SteveJ (Aug 29, 2014)

Good work Dan.  I really like that blank.  You've done good work.  I also hope your surgery goes well and that your "last pen" becomes the "last pre-surgery pen"

Steve


----------



## Band Saw Box (Aug 29, 2014)

Your right John, I guess you know me fairly well. I hope to be back to turning pens in about a month. I'll still be around and comment on everyone work.....maybe not for the first few day after surgery. I'll be a good patient for Evelyn she a nurse so I had better be good. Thanks for your prayers. God has everything in control and I'm sure he has a awesome plan for me.


----------



## solobiker (Aug 29, 2014)

Looks great! While you recover you can sit back an enjoy all of the great work you have done and thing of new ideas for when you are ready to get back at it.


----------



## mark james (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi Dan...  Your Pen!  I love the thin whispers of the colors of the blank - very nice.

Your last...  Yea Right!!!  Recover and get back into the shop when you can!

Your head will be filled with projects just waiting.

Seriously, be well and take your time.


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 29, 2014)

Dan, I will be praying for your speedy recovery!  Nice work on the pen!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 29, 2014)

wyone said:


> Thanks for the links.  I am not opposed to spending what is needed to get a good pen kit, but the issue I have right now is my failure rate, or shall I say, my success rate is not what I would like.  Thank  you Again!!



All you need is more tubes if that's your problem.


----------



## rrumohr1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Speedy recovery and stick around for your good support.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 29, 2014)

Don't forget your business cards to sell pens to all the doctors and nurses. 

I'm confident that you'll be just fine no matter what!  

And I'm going to start a pool.  I'll bet the next pen comes out well before a month.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Aug 29, 2014)

we will miss your talent.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Aug 29, 2014)

Wishing you a speedy recovery.  Great work.


----------



## southernclay (Aug 29, 2014)

Dan, nice pen! Hope all goes well, look forward to seeing the next one soon enough.


----------



## OZturner (Aug 30, 2014)

Brilliant Pen, Dan.
Great Blank, Excellent Choice of Hardware.
Superb Fit and Finish.
Great Work.
Brian.


----------



## John Den (Aug 30, 2014)

My prayers are with you both for a successful recovery.
Kindest Regards
John


----------



## winterwood (Aug 30, 2014)

Best of Luck Dan, I am sure Evelyn will take good care of you.
D


----------



## turncrazy43 (Aug 30, 2014)

Dan, best wishes for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery. Follow doctor's and Evelyn's orders and you will be back at the lathe in no time turning out great pens, stoppers and etc. You both will be in our prayers.
______________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## pesto126 (Aug 30, 2014)

In my thoughts Dan.. speedy recovery!


----------



## Sawdust1825 (Aug 30, 2014)

Very nicely done. But then everything I have saw you post is first rate. I hope this won't truly be your last pen.


----------



## OZturner (Aug 30, 2014)

Dan and Evelyn, 
My Thoughts and Prayers are with you both and you’re Medical Team. 
May Gods, Guiding Hand be with you all.
I look forward to your next post.
Brian.


----------



## walshjp17 (Aug 30, 2014)

Good luck with the surgery, Dan.  Speedy recovery.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Aug 30, 2014)

Dan this is another beauty. Now I sincerely hope it is not your last.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all the great compliments and for your prays and well wishes. No this is not my last pen, just my last pen for a bit. Dan I wont be able to put any weight on my for about a month and moving around crutches or I'm hoping a knee walker to turn a pen is not something I want to do I don't want to take the chance of getting hurt. Once I have a walking boot on I'll be able to get back to turning.


----------



## winterwood (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey Dan
This may be a good time to teach Eveyln to turn while you are recovering. Just think you can double your output for Pepaws Pen Works and maybe next year she would take 2015 MAPG 1st place. Keep in the family.  
D


----------



## truckfixr (Aug 31, 2014)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Great job on the pen.


----------



## rossvh (Aug 31, 2014)

Dan - a little time off is always nice - but I know that once a pen tuner - always a pen turner! Good luck and God Bless!
RossVH


----------



## ronps (Aug 31, 2014)

Wishing you the best and looking forward to your return.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Aug 31, 2014)

We will be praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Sep 1, 2014)

I want to sincerely thank everyone for the compliments, likes, prays, words of encouragement and support. It's what make this the best forum of any kind in the world. :good::good:


----------



## Dale Lynch (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice work on the pen,I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Janster (Sep 1, 2014)

...may you have a quick recovery and I am sure we all look forward to a quick return. Be well......Jan


----------

